# Advantix vs. Revolution?



## mamita

I know many people won't agree on chemicals. I understand, but understand that I do rely on them for my dogs. Advantix has always done well...no fleas..no ticks. happy me. my SIL's vet says Revolution is better. no, I don't always abide by any vet, but will ask your thoughts? in my perfect world I'd never subject any animal to chemicals. in my real world...yes, I do. thanks!


----------



## HayBabies

I've never used any of those so I wouldn't know. I always just used good old Pour on Ivermectin. We have never had a problem with it, but can't guarantee your dogs won't. Some dogs are sensitive.


----------



## aart

I think it depends on where you are, if something's working, no need to use anything else.

I've used Frontline Plus on my dogs for years with great success for both ticks and fleas, until one of them went on trip with me to Tennessee last year and came back absolutely infested with fleas even tho he had been dosed just days before the trip. I gave them a Capstar then started using Comfortis for 3 months until the cycle was broken. This year the Frontline Plus seems to be working fine again.

My vet has said that one works in one locale and another might not, so use what works, if it stops working then try something else.


----------



## Rock

I'm in pa, Laural Highlands, the winters we had over the last few years did not produce a hard deep freeze (Think no ice fishing) and the deer tick pop has exploded. 
So bad to the point of guys getting undressed beside their truck + picking 20+ ticks off themselves and gear. I was alternating back and forth between front line and Advantix, but still finding 5 or more ticks at a time on the dogs.
So this spring I went with scalibor flea collar, have not seen a tick dug in on the dogs yet this year (have found some on me).


----------

